# monaro side marker lights...



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

I just debadged my gto and need the monaro sidemarker lights to cover the gapping holes. any ideas where to get those?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Groucho has them. I think.


----------

